# Mission Headboard Build



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I decided to make just a headboard, no rails or footboard to match the Mission furniture in my room. I selected the best quartersawn Oak I had on hand, let it acclimate to the shop for a week or so, and started in straightlining it with my shop built jig. It works very well ... almost eliminiates edge jointing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mission headboard continued*

The grain is outstanding as the photos will show later.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mission headboard continued*

I glued the 1/4" Oak ply into sub assemblies to make managing the size a bit easier.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mission headboard continued*

The legs were made of 3/4" and then skinned with 1/4" to get them to the size I wanted. A slot was needed at the top and a through mortise need for the bottom rail.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mission Headboard continued*

The upper and lower rails were plugged with contrasting walnut plugs.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mission headboard continued*

It's difficult to photograph this thing in the shop, so we disassembled it and took it out into the yard. The sun was moving in and out behind the clouds, which I didn't pay much attention to, but it sure affected the photos.


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

That is a work of art, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job looks very rustic. 
Lee


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey bill that quartesawn oak looks sharp. 
Did you stain it? If so why? Also how did you attach to bed frame?
Why just the head board? 
Sorry for the questions. 
Looks nice. Other than the stain. Lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No frame, stained to match furniture*



Dominick said:


> Hey bill that quartesawn oak looks sharp.
> Did you stain it? If so why? Also how did you attach to bed frame?
> Why just the head board?
> Sorry for the questions.
> Looks nice. Other than the stain. Lol





woodnthings said:


> I decided to make just a headboard, no rails or footboard to match the Mission furniture in my room. I selected the best quartersawn Oak I had on hand, let it acclimate to the shop for a week or so, and started in straight lining it with my shop built jig. It works very well ... almost eliminates edge jointing.


I hate frames and footboards, shin busters and toe stubbers and they limit the use of the end of the bed for certain types of bedroom operations. :blink: :yes: bill


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I hate frames and footboards, chin busters and toe stubbers and they limit the use of the end of the bed for certain types of bedroom operations. :blink: :yes: bill


Yea but is it stained or no? And why. Lol
What keeps the head board stable if its not attached to anything?
I'm curious because I'll be making a frame for my bed. Lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Post 10 Title*



Dominick said:


> Yea but is it *stained or no*? And why. Lol
> What keeps the head board stable if its not attached to anything?
> I'm curious because I'll be making a frame for my bed. Lol


* No frame, stained to match furniture.


*If you look at all the pictures of the build you will see the raw unstained wood. I'll just wedge it against the wall and see how that works. If not I might make a French cleat to hang it on.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> No frame, stained to match furniture.
> 
> If you look at all the pictures of the build you will see the raw unstained wood. I'll just wedge it against the wall and see how that works. If not I might make a French cleat to hang it on.


Thanks bill. Don't rock the bed to much. Lol


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That's some beautiful oak! Nice work woodn.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice work Woodn',

Like your straightening jig too.

I built one recently that I'm not at all happy with but I can easily reconfigure it to your design. 

Jeff


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Better photos of the straight line jig for Ya Jeff:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mission Headboard joinery*

The legs and headboard are separate and joined with the walnut pegs. They may stay this way. In the event I want to mortise for a side frame it will be a whole lot easier if the legs are separate. But that's not in the plans for now. :no: bill


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Better photos of the straight line jig for Ya Jeff:


Thanks very much. I appreciate you taking the time to help me.

I bought a dozen of those clamps off Craig's for $3 apiece but didn't think of using them in this way.

Doh!

Jeff


----------



## panzer (Dec 12, 2010)

Very very nice Bill! A work of art for sure!


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I really like your straightening jig and panel clamps. What size threaded rod did you use. I like the quartered sawed head board. Using a french cleat is a good idea.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Bob Willing said:


> I really like your straightening jig and panel clamps. What size threaded rod did you use. I like the quartered sawed head board. Using a french cleat is a good idea.


Thanks Bob, that's 1/2" redi rod on the panel clamps.  bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Thanks Bob, that's 1/2" redi rod on the panel clamps.  bill



Very cool! :thumbsup:

What size nuts do you use on your 1/2" redi-rod? :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hmmmm*



mdntrdr said:


> Very cool! :thumbsup:
> 
> What size nuts do you use on your 1/2" redi-rod? :smile:


Those nuts would be the "proper" size so that they actually thread onto the rods. Hope this helps. :no: bill

Like these:
http://www.ohnuts.com/buy.cfm/bulk-nuts-seeds

Dang, I think I've just gone and hijacked my own thread.....

or these:
http://www.trymynuts.com/


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice headboard. Oak is such a great wood.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply outstanding. I love it. Great ideas on the straightening jig and the panel clamps too. Thanks!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man! Sweet build, Bill! 

That turned out very nice!


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks great Bill! :thumbsup: And I love the pictorial, very cool


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> ...and they limit the use of the end of the bed for certain types of bedroom operations.


You mean, like using the end of your bed as a table extension for your table saw?

:jester:

Seriously, it looks REALLY GOOD!!!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks great and gives me inspiration for when I start building my mission style furniture. I can't imagine being at the point that I have nice QS White Oak just sitting in the shop, some day. Headboard is down the road though. I got one that is decent mission style, although it is pine, I believe and painted brown. I got it used for a good price. I think my A&C style stuff will start in the living room. I need a new coffee table. Again great job.


----------



## vegoleta (Sep 5, 2013)

I really like how this headboard turned out. You did a very good job. Thank you for showing the steps, this tutorial inspires me alot.


----------

